# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  Nisam razveden (ali smo rastavljeni), a cura s kojom sam bio čeka dijete

## Caine

brak mi je pukao prije preko godinu dana i u njemu imam sinčića od 3 godine. žena našla drugoga i otišla. nemam problema oko viđanja maloga (jedanput tjedno), plaćam alimentaciju po dogovoru (1200 kn), toliko je i tražila i nismo službeno razvedeni. točan sam u dan.
ja živim sam samcat: situiran, stambeno riješen, dobra primanja.
eto, dogodilo se nešto... 
imam 40+ godina (dugo nisam imao djece, a kako mi se čini, krenulo me), društven sam i eto... dogodilo se. cura (nisam je ni pitao koliko joj je godina, mislio sam da ima oko 30, no kasnije sam vidio da ima 22!) je zatrudnila. razularena atmosfera, alkohol, čuda... poznajem curu površno i ok je, ali nije osoba s kojom želim nešto graditi, no ovo je nešto izvanredno. ja sam tata i to nije sporno. ona je rastavljena (već!), ima dvoje djece, živi u zagrebu kao podstanar, muku muči sa opstankom\egzistencijom, a ja sam dobrostojeći.
mislim da je to bilo ciljano, ali to sada nije predmet pitanja.
dakle, ona će roditi bebu, to i želi.
naravno, priznat ću dijete i to sve nije problem, pomagat ću je/ga, nije problem oko plaćanja stana, režija i potpore (pa svom djetetu plaćam i njegovoj majci!!!), ali stvar je u tome da ja baš i ne bih htio imati pretjerano puno veze s njom.
na koje poteškoće mogu naletjeti s obzirom da nisam službeno rastavljen? mislim priznati dijete, uzet će moje prezime, ne mislim se deklarirati kao njen muž ni išta slično, nikakvu bračnu ni vanbračnu zajednicu osnovati i sl. u kojem su položaju moje prvo dijete i nadolazeće? da li koje ima više prava? ne bih htio da ima. pišem, ne bih se htio vezati sa tom curom, ali sam spreman sve dati da novorođenom bude sve super.
najradije bih uzeo dijete, a to mi ne bi smio biti problem što se tiče czss ili suda, budući da je ona problematična - ne radi, podstanar, ima dvoje djece, roditelji je pomažu, braća...
u kakvoj obvezi sam ja prema njenoj djeci iz bivšeg braka?
napominjem da ne živimo u izvanbračnoj zajednici niti imamo iša zajedničko (osim jelte...).
spreman sam na odricanja i sve što me očekuje kada se rodi, kao i ostatak života (školovanje, stambeno situiranje, faks, ma sve što bude potrebno). mislim da sam jako dobar otac.
ako je netko iskusan po ovom pitanju, molim da reply-a, a admina molim da ako post nije stavljen na predviđeno mjesto, da ga premjesti.

----------


## ina33

Dragi Caine, u očekivanju odgovora drugih forumaša, mislim da bi ti bilo kao korak br. 1. bilo najjednostavnije angažirati odvjetnika-cu iz tog područja (pogotovo ako novac nije upitan) i pitati ga sva ova pitanja. Meni ne bi osobno bilo logično (nisam pravnica, niti rastavljena, slučajno na tvoj topic nabasala) da bi imao obaveza prema njenoj djeci, ako niste živjeli zajedno. Od odvjetnika/odvjetnice ćeš dobiti emotivno neutralan odgovor, a ne znam na koju ćeš recepciju ovdje naići jer su većina rastavljenih obitavalaca ovoga pdf-a žene, što može, ali i ne mora imati utjecaja i vjerojatno će se dignuti pokoja obrva na neke od tvojih forumulacija - shvati da te ljudi ne poznaju (ne znam je li ti ovo prvi forum ili već imaš iskustva), drže se onog što je napisano, a tu ko spretniji, ko manje spretan. Sretno!

----------


## mala-vila

ja bi rekla isto ko ina33- odi kod odvjetnika i pitaj ga sve ovo

----------


## centar

prema njezinoj djeci (iz prvog braka) nemas nikakvih obveza.

ako ona bude tvrdila da ste bili u izvanbracnoj zajednici, to na sudu nece proci. prema zakonu izvanbracna zajednica je zajednica neudane žene i *neoženjenog* muškarca koja traje najmanje tri godine ili kraće ako je u njoj rođeno dijete.

najjednostavnije po vas dvoje je ocinstvo priznati pred maticarem prilikom upisa djeteta. ona bi trebala dati pristanak na upis. oko prezimena se mozete dogovoriti (njeno, tvoje, oba). moguce je da ce maticar traziti da prvo dijete bude upisano pod njezinim prezimenom  ( "majka je uvijek poznata"), a onda se napravi naknadni upis koji govori o priznanju ocinstva i promjeni djetetovog osobnog imena  (osobno ime cine ime i prezime). 
u svim daljnim dokumentima, koriste se podaci nakon naknadnog upisa i nema nikakvih problema.

----------


## sss

Nadam se da ćeš sve riješiti najbolje moguće za sve kojih se situacije tiče. Samo sam htjela napomenuti da me malo zasmetala tvoja rečenica:

''najradije bih uzeo dijete, a to mi ne bi smio biti problem što se tiče czss ili suda, budući da je ona problematična - ne radi, podstanar, ima dvoje djece, roditelji je pomažu, braća...''

Možda si ju nesvjesno nespretno sročio. Ne vidim zašto bi žena bila problematična po navedenim kriterijima; ne radi - nije jedina trenutno, podstanar - kao i puno drugih, ima dvoje djece - ne znam zašto bi joj netko zbog toga uzeo treće, drugi joj pomažu - to može biti i plus, a ne minus.
Stvarno ne možemo ovdej procjenjivati ženu, ali u svakom slučaju ne vjerujem da ne bi trebao biti problem uzeti joj dijete.

----------


## Tiziana

I da dodam jos da su bracna i vanbracna djeca po pitanju prava i obveza ravnopravna. Dakle jednog dalekog dana tvoj  sincic od sada 3 g.i tvoje nerodjeno djete su ravnopravni nasljednici. Oni su to vec i sada pod pretpostavkom da se fetus rodi ziv.

----------


## centar

to sam i ja htjela komentirati, ali me dijete napalo pitanjima o lektiri: p

*to sto ona ne radi, trenutno joj moze biti i plus. zasto bi pored zive i zdrave majke dijete cuvala dadilja dok ti radis? 

*sud je veoma blagonaklon sto se tice odnosa među (polu)bracom i (polu)sestrama. nikome nije u interesu kidati te veze. 

*pomazu joj drugi? lijepo je imati dobre i cvrste obiteljske odnose. i to je velik plus. osim toga djed/baka, polubraca/polusestre i ostala rodbina također imaju pravo na viđanja i susrete s djetetom i mogu traziti zastitu svojih prava sudskim putem.

----------


## SuncicaSun

Slažem se sa gore navedenim savjetima,ali ja bi gospođicu dotičnu,tj.bebu na dnk analizu kad se beba rodi,just in case...

----------


## Caine

Hvala svima na odgovorima. Tako nekako sam i mislio.Odvjetnik mi nije potreban,jer se nadam svemu poštenom i ok.Nadam se ni njoj.Inače nisam na rodi,kreirao sam se ovdje da vidim što ženska populacija misli o ovome. to je to...
Pozdrav i hvala!

----------


## mala-vila

> Slažem se sa gore navedenim savjetima,ali ja bi gospođicu dotičnu,tj.bebu na dnk analizu kad se beba rodi,just in case...


haha! i ja sam to pomislila al me bilo sram reći :škartoc:

----------


## ana.m

I meni je to odmah palo na pamet  :Grin:

----------


## *mamica*

I meni  :Grin:

----------


## Ivon

uh, nebi ti voljela biti u koži, uzmi si odvjetnika tako je najbolje, a dijete, će kao i tvoj prvi sin biti tvoje, nadam se da će sve to sretno rezultirati i s majkom, a i s tobom.  
Želim ti svu sreću, da se sve dobro završi.

----------


## Optimist

> ja živim sam samcat: situiran, stambeno riješen, dobra primanja...
> imam 40+ godina, društven sam...
> nije problem oko plaćanja stana, režija i potpore...
> mislim da sam jako dobar otac...


Analiza definitivno  :Cool:

----------


## marija1411

Pročitala sam post i samo mi pada na pamet; *hvalite me usta moja*  :Laughing: 
da ti je se to desilo s 20g a ovako  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Optimist

> razularena atmosfera, alkohol, čuda...





> da ti je se to desilo s 20g a ovako


Razularena atmosfera i alkohol čine čuda, čovjek se osjećao kao da je u 20-ima  :Razz:

----------


## marija1411

da + kriza srednji godina  :Laughing:

----------


## Optimist

2 x 20 = 40 (Fata je Fata, ali…)  :rock:

----------


## maria71

ako nije troll, začetnik topica  bi prvo trebao riješiti    zaostatke iz prvog braka.
  nije mi jasno jel se sudski rastao ili ne .

dalje  ,  obvezno  angažirati iskusnog odvjetnika  i  kao prvo utvrditi   je li to njegovo dijete  koje će se roditi iz  te  veze koja to nije  .

isto  ,  kako to  da  mu se u 20 tima nije omaklo,  a sad  sa  40  i kusur  ima dvoje   djece ?

dakle,   pod hitno  se sabrati i  ne ići  više  van .do penzije .

----------


## Bodulica

> dakle,   pod hitno  se sabrati i  ne ići  više  van .do penzije .


sorry, ali  :Laughing:

----------


## joja

hm..ja bi uzela odvjetnika da sam na njegovom mjestu i ne bi nista samo usmeno dogovarala s mamom br. 2. Ako je stvarno neka oportunistica kako ju je on procijenio, svasta bi joj moglo pasti na pamet...Mislim, ako je namjerno ostala trudna, onda ocito ima neki plan...

----------


## Ivon

Caine više se ne javljaš, jesi šta odlučio? mislim mi se svi malo zezamo, ali vjerujem da tebi baš i nije lako...jesi uzeo odvjetnika? Možda grubo zvuči ali koliko si siguran da je dijete tvoje?

----------


## marija1411

> ako nije troll, začetnik topica  bi prvo trebao riješiti    zaostatke iz prvog braka.
>   nije mi jasno jel se sudski rastao ili ne .
> 
> dalje  ,  obvezno  angažirati iskusnog odvjetnika  i  kao prvo utvrditi   je li to njegovo dijete  koje će se roditi iz  te  veze koja to nije  .
> 
> isto  ,  kako to  da  mu se u 20 tima nije omaklo,  a sad  sa  40  i kusur  ima dvoje   djece ?
> 
> dakle,   pod hitno  se sabrati i  ne ići  više  van .do penzije .


Ovo ti je dobar savjet valjda će poslušat  :Laughing: 
Ili nek u izlazak povede  odvjetnika ili nek posluša savjete s onog topića (vadi ga van)

----------


## Tanči

Prvo utvrđivanje očinstva. Ako je sve kako dama tvrdi, pristat će na to. Taj postupak košta oko 6000 kn i mala je cijena u odnosu na ono što život može donijeti ako to ne napravi a dijete možda i nije njegovo.
Ukoliko buduća mama ne želi pristati na utvrđivanje očinstva, neka ga tuži. I opet isto. Na sudu će se morati dokazati eventualno očinstvo.
Ja razumijem budućeg tatu da želi biti fer, ali možda ta žena nije fer i ako on bez utvrđivanja očinstva "prizna" dijete natrag više nema. To dijete je ravnopravno u svemu sa svom ostalom njegovom djecom i naravno u nasljeđivanju što je jaaako bitno.
I na kraju, zašto da hrani možda tuđe i da mu se mama od bebe i još netko smiju iza leđa kad se to vrlo jednostavno može provjeriti.

----------


## Optimist

> Ili nek u izlazak povede  odvjetnika ili nek posluša savjete s onog topića (vadi ga van)


Bolje da povede odvjetnika, "metoda "vadi ga van" nije pouzdana  :Laughing: 

(samo da se i odvjetnik ne zaigra  :lool:  :lool:  :lool: )

Joooj, Caine, naj nam zamjerit  :Saint:

----------


## Sirius Black

> Taj postupak košta oko 6000 kn i mala je cijena u odnosu na ono što život može donijeti ako to ne napravi a dijete možda i nije njegovo.


Tko to plaća? Ako žena nigdje ne radi, ima dvoje djece i podstanar je, a članovi obitelji ju uzdržavaju, to joj je jako puno love.

----------


## Tanči

Pa budući tata će platiti. Njemu je to u interesu.

----------


## Optimist

Osim ako tata ne želi priznati dijete, onda je mami u interesu.

----------


## ana.m

On je baš uvjeren da je dijete njegovo samo ne znam na temelju čega točno...  :Undecided:

----------


## marija1411

Pa nije valjda toliki hmm... jer čovik ipak ima 40 i kusur

----------


## ana.m

Pa gore je napisao da to nije upitno "ja sam tata i to nije sporno"
Kako on to zna nemam pojma.

----------


## Sirius Black

> Pa gore je napisao da to nije upitno "ja sam tata i to nije sporno"
> Kako on to zna nemam pojma.


x

Ni meni nije jasno kak je baš siguran, i sam piše da je bila razularena atmosfera i alkohol, kak zna da nije bila na takvoj fešti i par dana prije ili poslije s nekim drugim...

----------


## apricot

> Pa nije valjda toliki hmm... jer čovik ipak ima 40 i kusur


draga moja, da sam ja adminica, za ovo bi dobila bann.
to je diskriminacija po dobnoj osnovi, pa si ti misli.

ne razumijem zašto se vi čudite ako čovjek zna da je dijete njegovo. postoji jako puno sitnica po kojima bi to mogao znati, a da nam ne mora ovdje baš svu intimu podastrijeti.
dovoljno se ogolio.

Caine, nadam se da si iz ovih postova mogao naslutiti koji bi ti dalji koraci trebali biti.
sretno!

----------


## marija1411

> draga moja, da sam ja adminica, za ovo bi dobila bann.
> to je diskriminacija po dobnoj osnovi, pa si ti misli.
> 
> ne razumijem zašto se vi čudite ako čovjek zna da je dijete njegovo. postoji jako puno sitnica po kojima bi to mogao znati, a da nam ne mora ovdje baš svu intimu podastrijeti.
> dovoljno se ogolio.
> 
> Caine, nadam se da si iz ovih postova mogao naslutiti koji bi ti dalji koraci trebali biti.
> sretno!


Ma jes me briga zna li on ili ne zna je njegovo ili nije, a sam post i sve više mi se čini kao neka šala

----------


## Caine

naravno da sam odlučo, ali zbog "savjeta" tipa made by marija1411,ana.m, maria71 i sl. mi se ne da pikulati više. ne znam što će mi odvjetnik, pobogu. tražio sam savjet tko mi može svatko mrvicu iskusniji po tom pitanju dati, pa neću se tužiti, a vi svi meni bi "iskusnog odvjetnika"...
vidim, rijetko tu zna netko između redaka čitati. pa nisam sve napisao, napisao sam bitno i ono u što sam siguran.

a ova mi je najbolja: "hvalite me usta moja"
bože...

----------


## Caine

ne snalazim se ovdje. nešto sam napisao, send, otišlo, pa se moderator nešto kao čekao, opet kliknuo nešto i nestade i moderator. ne zamjerite ako je dupliran post.
ma samo htjedoh reći da se nisam javljao zbog reply-a marija, maria, ana.m i sl., jer se ne znam više pikulati. malo sam napisao, a puno više rekao između redaka.
interesantno, apricot je istu stvar shvatila drugačije.
nije spam ni išta slično. ima nas puno na svijetu, ima svakakvih priča.
eh, da... najbolja mi je: "hvalite me usta moja"
bože...

----------


## Tanči

*Caine*, ne znam da li ti treba odvjetnik, ali pravne savjete si zapravo na neki način tražio čim si pitao da li imaš kakve obveze prema djeci od tvoje djevojke i sl. 
Što se tiče utvrđivanja očinstva to nije ništa čudno da smo te savjetovale. Ja sam ti to napisala ponukana iskustvom meni jako bliske osobe koji nije to napravio kad smo ga svi savjetovali i mislim da se danas lupa u glavu zbog toga. I on je bio sto posto siguran da je dijete njegovo, ali su se u međuvremenu tijekom godina otkrile takve stvari, jako ružne da valjda ni sami dragi Bog više nije siguran u to što je istina, a što laž. Danas više on ne može poricati očinstvo i taj mali je potpuno izjednačen s njegovom ostalom djecom pred zakonom, uključujući i nasljeđivanje.

----------


## anđeo26012013

ok Caine žene su se malo sprdavale (s obzirom da su neki i u većim problemima od tebe treba malo smijeha) al mislim da su ti neke i vrlo dobre savjete dale!!!!!!Nemoj se ljutit al oprosti 22 godine i 3 dijete na putu bez braka i nekoga tko će pružiti puno ljubavi toj djeci,meni to nije ok...djetetu treba otac!!!

----------


## Caine

ma jasno endži&tanči, banaliziriao sam stvar jer je kompliciranija, a ne da mi se pisati. što da sam pisao da smo bili na putu u keniji nas dvoje sami dva mjeseca i da je tamo zatrudnila? oko nas crnci sami pa ne treba plaćati analizu, nego onako, vizualno... onda bi likuša tipa marija tek vrištala hvaaaaaaaaaalite me usta moja, moralne pridike i blabla, post bi skrenuo sa onoga što sam htio doznati. a interesantno, uvijek skrene. trebalo je to logički: dvije premise i konkluzija. i onda bi se opet našle one koje očekuju roman. da, treba tatu svoje djece i to je to. ne da mi se menadžati tuđe nevolje! aj ti onda idi na more s djetetom, a da ne ideš sa njegovom mamom, a njegova mama sa djecom iz prijašnjih tuluma, mamom koja će pomagati svojem djetetu koje ima troje djece, mužem koji će pomagati baku i sl. ne treba mi "iskusan" odvjetnik, nego samo netko tko zna sljedeće: u kakvoj obvezi sam pravnoj ja prema njenoj djeci, da li nasljeđuje dijete moje po istoj formuli kao i njena djeca, ili je to samo moje dijete, jednako kao i u braku dobiveno, što ako se meni nešto dogodi, naslijedi me sin iz braka i ovo dijete, ovo dijete ima skrb od mame, može li ona podijeliti sve na svoju djecu i sl...

----------


## anđeo26012013

sad te kužim....al bolje pitat nekoga tko se kuži u to a ne ovak preko foruma???iako mislim da njezina djeca ne bi trebala imat prava na ništa....ali oba dvoje tvoje djece bi trebalo imat prava...jer si rekao da misliš priznat dijete koje čeka

----------


## marta

Rekla bih da definitivno trebas odvjetnika, jer razne su tu varijante moguce, a mi ih ne znamo sve, kao sto ni cijelu situaciju ne znamo, niti trebamo znati. A izmedju ostalog odvjetnik ce znati koja tocno pitanja treba postaviti.

----------


## jelena.O

može jedna digresilja samo.

vi se niste našli u keniji, nego ste s namjerom krenuli tamo pa kako si mogao mislit da ona ima 32, ako ima samo 22.

Tvoja djeca nasljeđuju tvoje, njena koja nisu i tvoja ne nasljeđuju ništa osim ako ih ne posvojiš, sad pitanje je jedino ako ti plačaš alimentaciju za svoje, drugo dvoje treba gladovati, moraš biti svjestan da će ona novac koji je namjenjen za tvoje podijeliti na sve,nadam se da jesi.

----------


## Caine

oprosti jelena, nije kenija nego kazahstan. znam da je nešto na k.
nego, odakle si iščupala ove tridesetdvije godine? maštovita digresija, nema šta.
bože petra!

a to da su njena djeca njoj ista, to se slažem i to me brine u cijeloj priči.

----------


## marta

Pa naravno da su joj djeca ista, najbolje da bi joj tvoje trebalo biti posebno i ispred ostalih, jerbo ces ti mozebitno placat alimentaciju?  :Shock:

----------


## Optimist

> ne treba mi *"iskusan"* odvjetnik, nego samo netko tko zna sljedeće: u kakvoj obvezi sam *pravnoj* ja prema njenoj djeci, da li nasljeđuje dijete moje po istoj formuli kao i njena djeca, ili je to samo moje dijete, jednako kao i u braku dobiveno, što ako se meni nešto dogodi, naslijedi me sin iz braka i ovo dijete, ovo dijete ima skrb od mame, može li ona podijeliti sve na svoju djecu i sl...


Ali ti treba odvjetnik, ne nužno "iskusan". Valjda si svjestan da tražiš odgovore pravne struke. Možda se iza nekog nicka i krije pravnik/odvjetnik, ali u svojoj situaciji se ne možeš osloniti na forumske odgovore i postupiti prema njima. Mogu ti biti instant odgovor, oluja mozgova, smjernice…ali sve to uzmi s rezervom i na pravom mjestu se raspitaj o *pravnoj* strani priče. Nećeš nikoga niti iznevjeriti niti povrijediti ako mu se obratiš, uostalom nitko ne mora niti znati. Osiguraj sebe i svoju djecu *sada*, preventivno, za svaki slučaj.

Sorry što smo se malo zezale, ni ja, vjerujem niti još neke cure s ovog topica nismo vjerovale da zaista postojiš  :Predaja:  :škartoc: :peace

----------


## ina33

*Caine*, ja ti ipak savjetujem da ta pitanja, koja su ozbiljna i trajat će cijeli život, a pravne su naravi, provjeriš s odvjetnikom/pravnikom. Ne mora to značit da ćete se ti i majka djeteta fajtati, ali to ti je jedini relevantni izvor. Forum je razbibriga i mjesto podrške i razmjene neobaveznih informacija. Ne možeš se pouzdati u odgovore dobivene od žena/muškaraca na forumu pa ih uzeti "to je tako". Pravo je prepuno začkoljica, ono što je tebi i drugima logično, možda i nije pravno tako, pravo i pravda dva su odvojena svijeta, sudska praksa pak stota stvar (nepoznavanje koje se vidi iz tvog logičkog razmišljanja kako je ona neozbiljna itd. i da neće biti problem da dijete bude kod tebe (a sudovi jako rijetko rastavljaju kombinaciju majka-dijete) itd. Stvar je preozbiljna za prepustit je forumu, po meni. Isto bi ti bilo kao da na forumu "nekretnine" pitaš savjete oko nekog ugovora, tipa može li ova ili ona klauzula itd.... Ne znam, ja bih to rađe odvjetnicima prepustila. Iako, često se naleti (barem ja) da ljudi koji su prirodnjačke struke misle da je sve iz društvenih znanosti savladivo, pa im padne na pamet, pametnim, obrazovanim, ljudima koje maksimalno cijenim, tvoriti word, reći file open, i pisati "ugovor" i svašta nešto za što misle da pravno stoje, a u provjeri kod pravnika ispada neodrživo, oborivo na sudu itd.

Ne znam zašto ti je, u stvari, pitati odvjetnika takav bed? Jedini bed koji je meni prispodobiv je lova - a ona nije issue. 

Sretno!

----------


## ina33

Mislim, odvjetnici i pravnici postoje s razlogom, idu na faks s razlogom, ko i bilo koja druga struka - arhitekt, liječnik itd., ma što ko onako filozofski mislio o tome (odvjetnicima), to su znanja koja se ne mogu ipak na netu stila "recite mi vi kako to pravno stoji", jednako kao što ne možeš misliti da si dobio kredibilan medicinski savjet od foruma "bebe i mame" ili tražiti savjete za legalizaciju na netu - at the end of the day, moraš ići kod nekog arhitekta.

----------


## Caine

ok, riječ "odvjetnik" ima sasvim drugu konotaciju. može i pravnik. a mislio sam i vidjeti što drugi misle. marta je u apsolutnom pravu i to je ono što je objektivno . ne znam da li se uopće tu plaća alimentacija. možda se i plaća nešto, ali ne zove se alimentacija. pitat ću nekog tko se bavi obiteljskim pravom. nisam isključio da ovdje ima pravnika. pa nisu valjda ovdje sve domaćice koje peru veš arijelom ili faks helizimom te uspoređuju učinak. mislio sam da ima netko tko bi mogao dati savjet, mišljenje. i pravnici su roditelji. ja bih npr mogao dati savjet za koji bi neki stručnjak uzeo na pregledu 400 kn. naravno, kao entuzijast, otac, član foruma, besplatno. nisam samo otac koji vozi plavu ženu, curicu i dečka u svom terencu u školu i okreće se za dječjim autosjedalicama.

----------


## ina33

Pitaj obiteljskog pravnika... ako ovdje i ima pravnika, ništa ti to ne znači, anonimni su, ne mogu se "akreditirati". Bilo tko ti na forumu može davati liječničke savjete, pravne savjete, napisati "ja sam dr.sc. ovoga ili onoga" itd., ovdje o ljudima ne znaš ništa osim a ovaj mi simpa piše i "zvuči" pametno, a ova mi zvuči ovako ili onako. Može bit neko superelokventan i ono kao stručnjak je u jednom području, a ispadne "wannabe" doktor, pravnik, arhitekt itd. Biće nisi na drugim forumima, ne znam. Nema veze - ali bitno ti je pitati ovlašteni izvor. Ovo tu ti može bit isključivo "brainstorming".

----------


## Joe

ako tražiš pravni savjet, odi na podforum pravni savjeti. ali savjet dobiven na forumu možeš "mačku o rep", čak i ako to ga da netko tko zna puno i ne samo o pranju veša (dosta ciničan komentar, nepotrebno)

----------


## ina33

Hoću ti reći da iz ove anonimne mase nemaš načina znati ako netko i je ovlašten izvor.

----------


## ina33

> ali savjet dobiven na forumu možeš "mačku o rep", čak i ako to ga da netko tko zna puno i ne samo o pranju veša


Igzektli. Ne možeš na savjetima na forumu graditi ništa, osim si malo raščistiti što bi, zapravo, ti trebao pitati od svega nekog čije "credentials" možeš provjeriti u stvarnom životu (pravnika).

----------


## Optimist

> riječ "odvjetnik" ima sasvim drugu konotaciju. može i pravnik.


Dobro, mogao si zaključiti na što aludiramo i kad kažemo "odvjetnik". Možda će ti poslije pravnika i on trebati. Ništa nije isključeno. Pitao si i dobio svakakve odgovore.

Ja bih ti kao neplavuša-laik, koja nisam samo domaćica, ali veš perem Arielom, rekla da ćeš plaćati alimentaciju ma kako se ona pravno u ovom slučaju zvala.

----------


## Optimist

> ne znam da li se uopće tu plaća alimentacija. možda se i plaća nešto, ali ne zove se alimentacija.


Zaboravih napomenuti da bi iznos alimentacije ili "nečega" trebao biti jednak za svako dijete, rođeno u braku ili izvan njega.

----------


## Caine

pa forum je, razgovaramo, razmjenjujemo iskustva, ha? nema obveze, nema ovrhe, dok se kava istemperira, pričamo, tj pišemo. samo sam pitao jel ima netko nekakvog iskustva. neću nikog sa foruma žicati da mi bude jamac, da mi da savjet koju dionicu da kupim ni išta slično. u pravom životu nemam nikog koga bih pitao za savjet, opcije koje su moguće, a ipak je ovo moje pregledalo podosta njih. tko nije imao što reći, nije rekao. kome se zezalo, zezao se i to je ok. ne očekujem puno. nije tu ni mevludin ni itko kome očajan močim rame suzama. život je priča. da sam pitao odvjetnika, vjerojatno bi mi savjetovao da mu donesem corpus delicti i probušen prezervativ pa da utužim tvornicu.

----------


## Joe

očito da nitko nema slično iskustvo.

----------


## Optimist

> da sam pitao odvjetnika, vjerojatno bi mi savjetovao da mu donesem corpus delicti i probušen prezervativ pa da utužim tvornicu.


I ti ga ne bi morao poslušati. Ne moraš odmah u krajnost!

----------


## Tiziana

Pa dobro mozda covjek trazi inspiraciju za razgovor s odvjetnikom.
Evo ja cu ti reci nesto sto mi je palo na pamet. Roditelji su obvezni uzdrzavati svoje djete do njegove PUNOLJETNOSTI ili dokle god se ono REDOVNO SKOLUJE u skladu sa svojim mogucnostima. Pretpostavimo da su ti mogucnosti ok, znaci imas dovoljno sredstava za svoj zivot, jedno dijete u srednjoj s 16 g. odluci da mu je pun kufer ucenja i nece vise ici u skolu. Ti doprinosis i dalje za njegovo uzdrzavanje jer moras do 18 rodjendana i onda vise nemas tu obavezu. No drugo dijete vrijedno uci ko lud, zavrdi srednju,ide na faks, skoluje se REDOVNO, sve ispite daje, nikad pao godinu... evo njega bi morao nastaviti uzdrzavati - u skladu sa svojim mogucnostima - i nakon punpljetnosti bez obzira sto istodobno ne uzdrzavas ono drugo djete. Tj.prvo u tvom slucaju.

----------


## leonisa

pa ne sluze odvjetnici samo za "borbu" po sudovima. daju oni i pravne savjete, znas?  :Smile:

----------


## Caine

thx tiziana... 
kažeš: "njegove PUNOLJETNOSTI ili dokle god se ono REDOVNO SKOLUJE"
a šta ako prvi padne jednom, drugi dvaput, treći tu negdje, četvrti tako nešto...? a srednju je upisao sa 17 jer se skliznuo par puta. i onda imaš dvadesetogodišnjačića koji ide u 3. razred...
mene to neće tangirati, ali i takve se stvari događaju. valjda. mislim, barem u teoriji. i onda još upiše faks  :Smile: )))
a tata plaćaligaplaća alimentaciju, a sastavlja kraj sa krajem...

----------


## apricot

teško će ti ikada biti razdvojiti njezinu djecu od vašeg djeteta...
ti ćeš plaćati alimentaciju za svoje dijete, za njezino/njegovo stanovanje, odjeću, hranu, školovanje, izlaske, putovanja... ali nitko ti ne može jamčiti da dio novca namijenjenog tvome djetetu, neće "doteći" i ovima drugima dvojma  :Undecided: 

iako, mene to ne bi previše brinulo, ako si u situaciji da ne moraš razmišljati o svakoj kuni...
zamisli kakav benefit ima tvoje dijete kada dolazi u obitelj sa dvoje braće/sestara
možda neće imati sve ono što bi imalo kao jedinac, ali će imati, nadam se, neke druge, koje vrijede više

sada ti ne preostaje ništa drugo nego da čekaš.
i da se kasnije trudiš sa oboje djece provesti što više vremena.
jer to je ono što će ti ubiti dosadu sa drugoga topica.
kao i svima nama  :Smile: 

znam o čemu govoriš; naša generacija više nije ni mlada pa da može s mlađom generacijom divljati po diskotekama, a nije ni dovoljno stara da sjedi kod kuće i samo čita.
ono između na našim geografskim prostorima ne postoji.

možda da ti kreneš to promijeniti i riješiš i svoj i naš problem  :Smile:

----------


## vertex

Pa zar je alimentacija ikad dovoljna da stvarno pokrije pola troškova života jednog djeteta, na ovim na našim prostorima?

----------


## apricot

pa je
ima i onih koji plaćaju i više nego dovoljno
ne znam je li tako odredbom suda ili samoinicijativno, ali moji poznanici plaćaju... jedan 2000, jedan 2200 kuna i još stalno kupuju i garderobu i igračke i sve što je potrebno u one dane kada su djeca s njima
a često su s njima
nažalost, znam da su to iznimke  :Undecided:

----------


## kavofob

obaveza plaćanja alimentacije završava tek godinu dana nakon završetka redovitog školovanja

vertex, ovisi koliko koji roditelj smatra da su životni troškovi djeteta, to je vrlo diskutabilna tema;

----------


## apricot

baš!
imala sam investitora koji se hvalio kako njegovo dijete MORA svaki dan iz kataloga jednog dječjeg lanca igračaka... naručiti igračku
SVAKI radni dan!

zanima me hoće li to uzeti u obzir ako ikada bude trebao plaćati alimentaciju  :Smile:

----------


## kavofob

otišao mi post...htjedoh reći da smatram da je 2,5-3 kkn mjesečno dovoljno za jedno dijete. vjerujem da se roditelji u mnogobrojnim obiteljima snađu i s mnogo manje, a sigurna sam da ima i onih koji smatraju da je to premalo.

----------


## apricot

2,5 - 3000

sada vjerujem da će 80% foruma ili pasti u nesvijest ili umrijeti od smijeha

----------


## vertex

Naravno, jasno mi je da je diskutabilno. 
Ja znam za neke smiješne iznose (par stotina kuna), zato pitam.

----------


## kavofob

ma ne iznos alimentacije, nego troškova djeteta. obično se dosuđuje između 1000-1500 kn alimentacije (ili se varam?), ako pomnožiš s 2, po *mom* mišljenju je to dovoljno

----------


## kavofob

> Ja znam za neke smiješne iznose (par stotina kuna), zato pitam.


sad ću ja pasti s marsa; zar nije zakonom propisan iznos minimalne alimentacije oko 1000 kn?

----------


## apricot

aha, tu računaš troškove stanovanja, prehrane... svega

----------


## vertex

Evo s Legalisa:



> Minimalni novčani iznosi potrebni za mjesečno uzdržavanje djeteta koje je dužan platiti roditelj koji ne živi s djetetom, a određuju se u postotku od prosječne mjesečne isplaćene neto-plaće po zaposlenom u pravnim osobama u Republici Hrvatskoj, koja je za 2010. godinu iznosila 5.343,00 kn, prema Priopćenju Državnog zavoda za statistiku, broj: 9.1.1/12. od 28. veljače 2011. godine, iznose: (NN 36/11)
> 
> – za dijete do 6 godina 17% prosječne plaće 908,31 kn,
> 
> – za dijete od 7 do 12 godina 20% prosječne plaće 1.068,60 kn,
> 
> – za dijete od 13 do 18 godina 22% prosječne plaće 1.175,46 kn.
> 
> Ovi Minimalni novčani iznosi stupaju na snagu 1. travnja 2011. godine.
> ...


Mislim da se radi o ovom podcrtanom, u slučajevima koje sam navela.

----------


## Mima

Najniži iznos alimentacije je 17% prosječne hrvatske plaće.

----------


## vertex

> aha, tu računaš troškove stanovanja, prehrane... svega


Pa kako bi se drugačije računalo?

----------


## apricot

ja sam mislila da govori o visini alimentacije
ne znam da je ikome dodijeljen tako visok iznos

----------


## vertex

Ja sam pitala pokriva li alimentacija ikad pola stvarnih troškova života djeteta.
Pitala sam zbog onog gore da tata plaća i plaća i plaća, u nekom smiješnom scenariju s dvadesetogodišnjim trećašem. Jer imam dojam da roditelj koji plaća alimentaciju teško da može plaćati više od roditelja s kojim dijete živi. Ali možda sam u krivu.

----------


## kavofob

> aha, tu računaš troškove stanovanja, prehrane... svega


da, alimentacija bi trebala pola od svega toga pokrivati. nekad se  mjesec izgura s mnogo manje, a opet idućeg treba kupiti nove cipele,  novi krevet, platiti ljetovanje...i opet je to sve podložno subjektivnoj  procjeni. znam roditelje koji skoro pa nose prnje, ali djeci kupuju  svake sezone novu i kvalitetnu odjeću, a i one koji masno zarađuju, ali  im djeca nose rabljene stvari

ajme, vertex, ja živim u totalnoj zabludi. zaista sam mislila da se ne dosuđuje manje od 1000 kn (pomnoženo s 2 ne izgleda tako loše)

----------


## Mima

Pa sigurno da teoretski može ako ima velika primanja.

----------


## tangerina

> a šta ako prvi padne jednom, drugi dvaput, treći tu negdje, četvrti tako nešto...? a srednju je upisao sa 17 jer se skliznuo par puta. i onda imaš dvadesetogodišnjačića koji ide u 3. razred...


A onda bi, kao roditelj, mogao tražiti i nekog drugog stručnjaka da vidi šta je s tim djetetom koje toliko pada razrede

----------


## vertex

> A onda bi, kao roditelj, mogao tražiti i nekog drugog stručnjaka da vidi šta je s tim djetetom koje toliko pada razrede


X, to je zapravo ono što me stiltalo. U cijeloj toj konstrukciji, problem je, valjda, što bi platitelj alimentacije bio nasamaren?

----------


## jelena.O

moj prijatelj plača 2 tisučice, jer mu se žena žalila da mala više nije na standardu na koljem je bila prije nek su svaki ošli svojim putem


inačeu kazanstanu ne žive crnci ( bar ne u većini), pa ipak razmisli o testu?

----------


## samamama

> ne treba mi "iskusan" odvjetnik, nego samo netko tko zna sljedeće: u kakvoj obvezi sam pravnoj ja prema njenoj djeci,


-nisi u nikakvoj obavezi

[/QUOTE]da li nasljeđuje dijete moje po istoj formuli kao i njena djeca,[/QUOTE]
- njena djeca nemaju pravno nikakve veze sa tobom

 [/QUOTE]što ako se meni nešto dogodi, naslijedi me sin iz braka i ovo dijete, ovo dijete ima skrb od mame, može li ona podijeliti sve na svoju djecu i sl...
[/QUOTE]

ako se tebi nesto desi, nasljeduju te tvoja supruga i sva tvoja djeca i to svi u jednakim dijelovima.

----------


## samamama

> 2,5 - 3000
> 
> sada vjerujem da će 80% foruma ili pasti u nesvijest ili umrijeti od smijeha


hahahahaha kako si samo znala :D

----------


## Tiziana

> thx tiziana... 
> kažeš: "njegove PUNOLJETNOSTI ili dokle god se ono REDOVNO SKOLUJE"
> a šta ako prvi padne jednom, drugi dvaput, treći tu negdje, četvrti tako nešto...? a srednju je upisao sa 17 jer se skliznuo par puta. i onda imaš dvadesetogyodišnjačića koji ide u 3. razred...
> mene to neće tangirati, ali i takve se stvari događaju. valjda. mislim, barem u teoriji. i onda još upiše faks )))
> a tata plaćaligaplaća alimentaciju, a sastavlja kraj sa krajem...


Mislim da je moguce pasti godinu najvise dva puta zadrzavajuci redovan status. Takodjer status redovnog studenta na cetverogodisnjem dodiplomskom studiju ne moze trajati dulje od 6 godina i uz redovan status ne'moz se upisati preko neke godine zivota. Neki davni podatak mi lezi od neke 23 za upis a 27 za gubitak redovnog statusa.
Studij uz rad i razne vecernje skole nisu redovno skolovanje

----------


## samamama

vidim da se svi hvatate te obaveze placanja uzdrzavanja do punoljetnosti ili do kraja redovnog skolovanja., ali ono sto sigurno ne znate jer da se prestanak te obaveze utvrđuju sudskom odlukom, a ne samoinicijativno.

laicki receno., obveznik placanja alimentacije nemoze prestati placati alimentaciju jer mu je dijete zavrsilo sa redovnim školovanjem, vec mora od suda traziti rješenje kojim se utvrđuju da je njegova obaveza zavrsila. ukoliko to ne napravi, to isto "dijete" moze sa 35 ( karikiram ) godina pokrenuti ( i dobiti ) tužbu i kasnije porkrenuti ovrhu za sveeeee iznose alimentacije iako ima vec 35 godina jer obaveze isplate nikada nije prestala, obzirom da nikada nije doneseno rješenje o prestanku obaveze .

strasno, sta ne?

nisam ni ja znala za ovaj podatak, ali eto nedavno sam se susrela sa ovakvim slucajem

----------


## ina33

> pa forum je, razgovaramo, razmjenjujemo iskustva, ha? nema obveze, nema ovrhe, dok se kava istemperira, pričamo, tj pišemo. samo sam pitao jel ima netko nekakvog iskustva. neću nikog sa foruma žicati da mi bude jamac, da mi da savjet koju dionicu da kupim ni išta slično. u pravom životu nemam nikog koga bih pitao za savjet, opcije koje su moguće, a ipak je ovo moje pregledalo podosta njih. tko nije imao što reći, nije rekao. kome se zezalo, zezao se i to je ok. ne očekujem puno. nije tu ni mevludin ni itko kome očajan močim rame suzama. život je priča. da sam pitao odvjetnika, vjerojatno bi mi savjetovao da mu donesem corpus delicti i probušen prezervativ pa da utužim tvornicu.


Ne znam, više, Caine dragi. Ne izgledaš mi ozbiljno, iako niti sama sebi ne izgledam ozbiljno, ali hoćeš reći da nemaš dostpnog (za lovu) pravnika da te malo posavjetuje - ako živiš negdje izolirano, vjerojatno to može i online? Bojim se da se ne opečeš ovakvim stavom jer se meni ovo što ti pitaš i u kojim si dilemama čini "forumsko igranje doktora" (za koje se ja nadam da se u RL-u osoba ipak uputi pravom doktoru, ako ima pravi problem), ali ti vidi - it's your life.

Kako bilo da bilo - sretno!

A vjerojatno i imaš još vremena koje ti je, pretpostavljam, potrebno za prihvaćanje situacije i stvarnu pripremu za nju.

----------


## centar

> Mislim da je moguce pasti godinu najvise dva puta zadrzavajuci redovan status. Takodjer status redovnog studenta na cetverogodisnjem dodiplomskom studiju ne moze trajati dulje od 6 godina i uz redovan status ne'moz se upisati preko neke godine zivota. Neki davni podatak mi lezi od neke 23 za upis a 27 za gubitak redovnog statusa.
> Studij uz rad i razne vecernje skole nisu redovno skolovanje



ovo ti je krivo. i redovni i vanredni/izvanredni studenti imaju pravo na uzdrzavanje. jedino sto se gleda je da "redovno ispunjavaju svoje obveze", a sto to znaci, procijenit ce sud. nitko nece izgubiti pravo na uzdrzavanje jer je pao jednu godinu na fakultetu, a pogotovo ga nece izgubiti ako je u pitanju pogorsana zdravstvena situacija, ako se radi o djetetu s poteskocama koje se odlucilo na daljnje skolovanje, ako je godina u mirovanju jer se za svako mirovanje izdaje rjesenje fakulteta i ono mora biti opravdano. 

neki fakulteti imaju integrirani studij koji traje 5 godina. a padom svake godine jedom, zadrzavas status redovnog studenta svejedno- to je 10 godina "redovnog studija" : )

----------


## tangerina

i tako smo došli sa "najradije bih joj uzeo dijete" na "sigurno će taj mali gad upisati neki studij koji duže traje, tipa medicinu, da bi duže dobivao alimentaciju"  :Smile: 
to ti je točno što možeš očekivati od foruma na ovakve teme, caine  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

> thx tiziana... 
> kažeš: "njegove PUNOLJETNOSTI ili dokle god se ono REDOVNO SKOLUJE"
> a šta ako prvi padne jednom, drugi dvaput, treći tu negdje, četvrti tako nešto...? a srednju je upisao sa 17 jer se skliznuo par puta. i onda imaš dvadesetogodišnjačića koji ide u 3. razred...
> mene to neće tangirati, ali i takve se stvari događaju. valjda. mislim, *barem u teoriji*. i onda još upiše faks )))
> *a tata plaćaligaplaća alimentaciju, a sastavlja kraj sa krajem...*


Cccccc, Caine, Caine…misliš da se, *barem u teoriji*, to ne bi moglo desiti i sa djetetom s kojim živiš i s čijom majkom si u braku (u nekoj drugoj, imaginarnoj priči)? Čini se meni da tebe ipak pere ta alimentacija. Ćaća bi svejedno plaćao za svoje dijete, zvalo se to alimentacija ili nekako drugačije. Valjda se ovo napravljeno usput negdje u bijelom svijetu (s majkom koja je dobra za…jelte…ali ne i da ju kući vodiš) mora dodatno dokazivati i biti po špagi da ćaća ne bi plaćao duže "nego što treba".

Meni je ovo sve sumnjivo i više mi se čini kao oglas "tražim srodnu, usamljenu dušu".

----------


## mujica

> oprosti jelena, nije kenija nego kazahstan. znam da je nešto na k.
> .


Bio si dva mjeseca u nekoj zemlji, a nisi siguran kako se točno zove.... znaš da je nešto na "k"...

Lastane, pomozi mu.

----------


## jelena.O

ako je bio u nekoj baš takvoj ekzotiki najbolje je samo pogledat u pasoš, tam bi trebalo nekaj pisat,

----------


## SuncicaSun

Samo da ti kažem situaciju u mojoj obitelji: tata ima dvoje djece iz prvog zakonskog braka,mene iz druge,izvanbračne zajednice. Najstarijem sinu je plaćao alimentaciju do 30 i neke godine jer je on bio kakti fakultetas svo to vrijeme,drugom sinu plaćao alimentaciju do 18. kao i meni do.18...

----------


## blackberry

evo...ja sam upoznata s jednim slučajem upravo iskalkuliranog izvlačenja alimentacije.
to je bio samo rezultat totalno narušenih odnosa razvedenih supružnika...te mamina ogorčenost na istog...što je finski prenijela i na dijete.
znači, tata = lova
bez ikakvih drugih odnosa, jer se dotična potrudila da ih totalno naruši.
a tata je ostao nekako u pat poziciji.
i nije bio problem u tome želi li on plaćati ili ne, plaćao je uredno....bez obzira što nije imao odnos s djetetom.
a kako se osjećao....e to je drugo pitanje.

a uz prihvaćenu tezu, tata = lova, dijete je najprije pro forme radi upisalo jedan studil...i tamo bauljao 2 godine....pa drugi studij...opet bauljao 2 godine....
i tako.... 4 godine je kulturno dobivalo alimentaciju....a nije studiralo...

----------


## MarijaP

> ma jasno endži&tanči, banaliziriao sam stvar jer je kompliciranija, a ne da mi se pisati. što da sam pisao da smo bili na putu u keniji nas dvoje sami dva mjeseca i da je tamo zatrudnila? oko nas crnci sami pa ne treba plaćati analizu, nego onako, vizualno... onda bi likuša tipa marija tek vrištala hvaaaaaaaaaalite me usta moja, moralne pridike i blabla, post bi skrenuo sa onoga što sam htio doznati. a interesantno, uvijek skrene. trebalo je to logički: dvije premise i konkluzija. i onda bi se opet našle one koje očekuju roman. da, treba tatu svoje djece i to je to. ne da mi se menadžati tuđe nevolje! aj ti onda idi na more s djetetom, a da ne ideš sa njegovom mamom, a njegova mama sa djecom iz prijašnjih tuluma, mamom koja će pomagati svojem djetetu koje ima troje djece, mužem koji će pomagati baku i sl. ne treba mi "iskusan" odvjetnik, nego samo netko tko zna sljedeće: u kakvoj obvezi sam pravnoj ja prema njenoj djeci, da li nasljeđuje dijete moje po istoj formuli kao i njena djeca, ili je to samo moje dijete, jednako kao i u braku dobiveno, što ako se meni nešto dogodi, naslijedi me sin iz braka i ovo dijete, ovo dijete ima skrb od mame, može li ona podijeliti sve na svoju djecu i sl...


Ne da mi se sve čitati.

Tvoja priznata djeca + žena od koje se nisi rastao sve nasljeđuju.
Ostala djeca žena koje su rađale i tvoju djecu, nemaju nikakva prava pri podjeli tvoje imovine. 

Majke tvoje djece po zakonu ne bi smjele dijeliti nasljedstvo tvoje djece sa ostalom njihovom djecom, ali vjerovatno hoće. Zakon se lako izigra. Mogu svaki mjesec, na ime uzdržavanja, uzimati određenu količinu love i potrošiti bez da ikome polažu račune.

Savjet pravnika je nešto pozitivno, nije negativno. Ti si dužan zaštititi svoju djecu i njihove interese. Obzirom da sam ne znaš kako, savjetuj se. 

Vidim da si iz BiH. Ovdje manje-više pišu žene koje žive u RH, a zakoni nisu nužno isti.

----------


## tangerina

> evo...ja sam upoznata s jednim slučajem upravo iskalkuliranog izvlačenja alimentacije.
> to je bio samo rezultat totalno narušenih odnosa razvedenih supružnika...te mamina ogorčenost na istog...što je finski prenijela i na dijete.
> znači, tata = lova
> bez ikakvih drugih odnosa, jer se dotična potrudila da ih totalno naruši.


Sigurna sam da ima i više od jednog takvog slučaja. 
Ali ja znam i puno ljudi koje su nerazvedeni roditelji financirali x godina kroz studij (koji su završili ili nisu završili), pa i puno poslije jer se nisu uspjeli zaposlit. Koji su se nakon studija vratili živjeti s roditeljima... Hoću reći, roditelji djecu uzdržavaju ohoho, pravi problem u tome što pišeš je što nema odnosa, što je tata pretvoren u izvor love. Moguće da i tom tati nije toliki problem novac kojeg plaća, plaćao bi i duplo da ima neki normalan odnos sa djetetom.

----------


## MarijaP

Baš, ekipa živi starcima na grbači bili oni razvedeni ili ne. To uopće nije tema.

----------


## blackberry

a što se tiče samog pitanja iz prvog posta, to mogu odgovoriti iz prve ruke.
znači, nakon smrti oca, ja bračno i moj brat vanbračno dijete moga oca, isti smo pred zakonom.
mi to, naravno, i želimo biti.
nego...sva ostala djeca...koja su bilo brakom ili vanbračnim zajednicama ušetala u naše živote...nemaju nikakve veze s tim.

mi smo punoljetni...jel...
druga stvar je kad je u pitanju imovina koja je ušetavala u naše živote dok to nismo bili...
e...tu nema puno spasa....ako netko nije pošten...
što ćeš.
pa se događalo da je neka imovina prisvojena i potajno podjeljena na neku drugu djecu...i tako...
svašta se može...samo ne znam na koji način se od toga baš zaštititi.....onako...baš sigurno.
mislim, ja ne znam.
ja sam naivna...i tako mi je život ljepši. još uvijek biram vjerovati ljudima.
mada me život učio drukčije....na žalost.

----------


## pomikaki

> Majke tvoje djece po zakonu ne bi smjele dijeliti nasljedstvo tvoje djece sa ostalom njihovom djecom, ali vjerovatno hoće. Zakon se lako izigra. Mogu svaki mjesec, na ime uzdržavanja, uzimati određenu količinu love i potrošiti bez da ikome polažu račune.


Riječ je o alimentaciji, ne o nasljedstvu. Meni je malo bezveze ovo kalkuliranje oko love. Ako žena o kojoj je riječ ima još djece, a nema neka primanja, za pretpostavit je da će se novcem koji dobije kupiti hrana za svu djecu, plaćati režije za svih zajedno. Recimo da joj ponestane love i kad dobije alimentaciju, hoće li kupiti hranu samo za jedno dijete? Ne vidim čemu cjepidlačenje. Ako Caine kaže da je spreman plaćati alimentaciju i da novac nije problem, nakon što se pošteno utvrdi iznos jedino što bi ga trebalo zanimati je da se majka o djetetu dobro skrbi, a ne koje točno račune plaća tim novcem. Uostalom, kako je rečeno, alimentacijom se plaćaju manje opipljivi troškovi za dijete, kao što je stanovanje i režije.
Mene bi brinulo to što piše blackberry, ukoliko majka bude onemogućavala viđanje oca s djetetom, pa dođe do odnosa gdje je tata samo izvor novaca (neovisno o ovoj priči s fakultetom). Tako da smatram da se ne bi trebalo toliko raspravljati o novcima (bar u ovom slučaju) nego o tome koliko će Caine imati prava kao otac.

----------


## MarijaP

Čovjek je pitao oko nasljedstva, pa je i dobio odgovor. 

Mislim da otvarač teme na sve olako gleda. Sve treba rješiti papirnato. 

Usput rečeno, radi se o Bih. To nije ista država. Ne vrijede isti zakoni.

----------


## blackberry

> Riječ je o alimentaciji, ne o nasljedstvu. Meni je malo bezveze ovo kalkuliranje oko love. Ako žena o kojoj je riječ ima još djece, a nema neka primanja, za pretpostavit je da će se novcem koji dobije kupiti hrana za svu djecu, plaćati režije za svih zajedno. Recimo da joj ponestane love i kad dobije alimentaciju, hoće li kupiti hranu samo za jedno dijete? Ne vidim čemu cjepidlačenje. Ako Caine kaže da je spreman plaćati alimentaciju i da novac nije problem, nakon što se pošteno utvrdi iznos jedino što bi ga trebalo zanimati je da se majka o djetetu dobro skrbi, a ne koje točno račune plaća tim novcem. Uostalom, kako je rečeno, alimentacijom se plaćaju manje opipljivi troškovi za dijete, kao što je stanovanje i režije.
> Mene bi brinulo to što piše blackberry, ukoliko majka bude onemogućavala viđanje oca s djetetom, pa dođe do odnosa gdje je tata samo izvor novaca (neovisno o ovoj priči s fakultetom). Tako da smatram da se ne bi trebalo toliko raspravljati o novcima (bar u ovom slučaju) nego o tome koliko će Caine imati prava kao otac.


Mislim, zakonski se to fino da urediti. Praksa je nešto sasvim drugo.
Jako sam malo, a ima ih podosta, srela zdravo rastavljenih partnera. Sve to ode u kupus tik tak, i sve se prelomi preko djece.
Djecu nije teško izmanipulirati.

Za mene, recimo, otac nije nikad platio kunu alimentacije a imali smo odnos. Dok s druge strane, moj očuh je bio skroz uredan u plaćanju svega, bez ikakvog odnosa. Ironija.
Sve se svodi, po meni, na ljudskost...a toga je sve manje danas...nekako mi se čini. Zajednički nazivnik svemu je upravo kalkulacija.

----------


## marija1411

> ma jasno endži&tanči, banaliziriao sam stvar jer je kompliciranija, a ne da mi se pisati. što da sam pisao da smo bili na putu u keniji nas dvoje sami dva mjeseca i da je tamo zatrudnila? oko nas crnci sami pa ne treba plaćati analizu, nego onako, vizualno... onda bi likuša tipa marija tek vrištala hvaaaaaaaaaalite me usta moja, moralne pridike i blabla, post bi skrenuo sa onoga što sam htio doznati. a interesantno, uvijek skrene. trebalo je to logički: dvije premise i konkluzija. i onda bi se opet našle one koje očekuju roman. da, treba tatu svoje djece i to je to. ne da mi se menadžati tuđe nevolje! aj ti onda idi na more s djetetom, a da ne ideš sa njegovom mamom, a njegova mama sa djecom iz prijašnjih tuluma, mamom koja će pomagati svojem djetetu koje ima troje djece, mužem koji će pomagati baku i sl. ne treba mi "iskusan" odvjetnik, nego samo netko tko zna sljedeće: u kakvoj obvezi sam pravnoj ja prema njenoj djeci, da li nasljeđuje dijete moje po istoj formuli kao i njena djeca, ili je to samo moje dijete, jednako kao i u braku dobiveno, što ako se meni nešto dogodi, naslijedi me sin iz braka i ovo dijete, ovo dijete ima skrb od mame, može li ona podijeliti sve na svoju djecu i sl...


Oprosti Caine iz prvog posta si mi se činio kao jedan od oni umišljeni i samodopadni tipova puni sebe :Cool: . A na kraju šta djeca trebaju malo pažnje i ljubavi bar dok su još mali. Sretno  :Wink:

----------

